
Transgenic Aedes Aegypti Mosquitoes Transfer Genes into a Natural Population - xmmrm
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-49660-6
======
xmmrm
Not necessarily connected but worth noting: There’s a sharp rise in dengue
fever cases in Brazil this year.

[https://www.ft.com/content/e5606a2c-9c0a-11e9-9c06-a4640c9fe...](https://www.ft.com/content/e5606a2c-9c0a-11e9-9c06-a4640c9feebb)

